# King Labs steroid source



## Dunamis (Mar 9, 2021)

King Labs​I placed an order with king labs late last week and received my package today. I got what I asked for. Friendly communications and fast shipping.  In terms of quality, it'll take time to find that out. Not sure how in-depth I'm allowed to go so I will stop here. 

-D


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 9, 2021)

You in the US? I ask because I’m looking for something reliable as well. Curious to hear if the products where legit, under dosed or not etc. best of results man.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 9, 2021)

glad you received your stuff, thats always part 1. as far as going in depth. never heard of them tho but good luck!


----------



## Dunamis (Mar 9, 2021)

Sorry. Here is the picture of my gear from king labs


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2021)

Yup heard of em, have a few buddies who use them, 30 and 50 ml, but i dont condone the usage nor the purchase, just sayin...


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey. You have one of the test kits from Dave Palumbo from RXmuscle. He’s an honest business  person & the testing kits are as accurate or more than like a pregnancy test kit lol Good way to check before you use. Can show you if they’re under dosed also. Hey man, post here & tell if it’s real/legit. Thank you!


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 10, 2021)

Never heard of king labs, but chances are it's underdosed and overpriced.  
My main concern is with security though. As with any open online source.


----------



## Rigorhead (Mar 14, 2021)

That's a big ol' bottle lol
I too don't condone the use of these substances, even though I'm a member of ugb and I'm posting in the Chemical Enhancement sub-forum.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 14, 2021)

You getting those tested? For your owne safety, before you inject it.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey. Sorry man for bickering & being rude. That’s childiish & petty of me.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 14, 2021)

Trump said:


> you think ug gear is made in a high end lab???



I just assumed a lot of these “labs” followed the same ISO9000 TQM standards as brands like Omega...


----------



## Trump (Mar 14, 2021)

they prob made in dirty trailer by some red neck in between meth cooks. 



The Phoenix said:


> I just assumed a lot of these “labs” followed the same ISO9000 TQM standards as brands like Omega...


----------



## Dunamis (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm definitely not an expert. In the past I ordered from an UG lab and they had made their own labels and whatnot.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 18, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> Yall got me a little nervous now. LOL!



I just ordered a 10ML of 200mg Test Cyp for 30 bucks.  I am going to test it when it arrives.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 23, 2021)

I know what your thinking this test is not accurate so I tested my prescription test cypionate.


----------



## KevinD (Mar 23, 2021)

I ran king labs dbol  up to 100 mg and felt nothing.   Theres also a thread going on that the guy ran 40-60 mg of cialis and also felt nothing.

i dont see what bloodwork will do, some guys get 1500 levels on 500 mg of test e others get 3000 levels. so what can bloodwork possibly prove?  way to many complaints for a new lab . doubt they will be around after a year. just like sxript. these guys are all scammers. look into gear church , i only went with king labs because gear church changed his ordering rule to get 500 posts before you order. going to increase my post count and go back to gear church.


----------



## Trump (Mar 23, 2021)

I don’t feel anything from cialis either, but when it comes time for action the little man jumps to attention. Not sure what you would expect to feel 



KevinD said:


> I ran their dbol  up to 100 mg and felt nothing.   Theres also a thread going on that the guy ran 40-60 mg of cialis and also felt nothing.
> 
> 
> i dont see what bloodwork will do, some guys get 1500 levels on 500 mg of test e others get 3000 levels. so what can bloodwork possibly prove?  way to many complaints for a new lab . doubt they will be around after a year. just like sxript. these guys are all scammers. look into gear church , i only went with king labs because gear church changed his ordering rule to get 500 posts before you order. going to increase my post count and go back to gear church.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 23, 2021)

Trump said:


> I don’t feel anything from cialis either, but when it comes time for action the little man jumps to attention. Not sure what you would expect to feel


I will be home to run the test on the Test cyp tomorrow and I will post the results.  I am going to run a test on another lab as well.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 23, 2021)

Trump said:


> I don’t feel anything from cialis either, but when it comes time for action the little man jumps to attention. Not sure what you would expect to feel



truth! Cialis ain’t your “feel” product. You know it when you been taking it and you “need” for it show 



Geaux4Tigers said:


> I will be home to run the test on the Test cyp tomorrow and I will post the results.  I am going to run a test on another lab as well.



what test are you running on it? One of the chemical test to ensure it’s got Test Cyp in it....?


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 24, 2021)

[what test are you running on it? One of the chemical test to ensure it’s got Test Cyp in it....?[/QUOTE]

Yes, I ordered the Dave Palumbo, Roidtest Complete Steroid Testing System.  It is my first time using it but I have a few things I will test.  It doesn't show the dosages and strengths only the contents.  I will let you know buddy.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 24, 2021)

Trump said:


> I don’t feel anything from cialis either, but when it comes time for action the little man jumps to attention. Not sure what you would expect to feel


If you don't feel 100mg of d-bol it isn't any good.  Thats a high dosage.  How long have you taken it?  That is some powerful stuff bro.  I remember when I was younger I ran a cycle with d-bol in it and they had these dumbbells' at the gym that were 125 lbs each and someone had painted white lettering on the sides that said, "BAD BOYS".  I remember always wanted to be able to bench those.  I was probably benching the 80-85lb dumbbells 4x10 at the time I started my Test, Deca and D-bol cycle.  I was probably taking 60mg/day of d-bol.  Within 4 weeks I was working out with the 125LB dumbbells aka BAD BOYS.  That stuff is amazing.


----------



## Dunamis (Mar 24, 2021)

KevinD said:


> I ran their dbol  up to 100 mg and felt nothing.   Theres also a thread going on that the guy ran 40-60 mg of cialis and also felt nothing.
> 
> i dont see what bloodwork will do, some guys get 1500 levels on 500 mg of test e others get 3000 levels. so what can bloodwork possibly prove?  way to many complaints for a new lab . doubt they will be around after a year. just like sxript. these guys are all scammers. look into gear church , i only went with king labs because gear church changed his ordering rule to get 500 posts before you order. going to increase my post count and go back to gear church.





I looked at gear church. 500 posts is steep, especially for someone as ignorant on the subject as I am. I registered. We'll see what happens.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 25, 2021)

Geaux4Tigers said:


> Yes, I ordered the Dave Palumbo, Roidtest Complete Steroid Testing System.  It is my first time using it but I have a few things I will test.  It doesn't show the dosages and strengths only the contents.  I will let you know buddy.



yeah that’s the thing - those only show what’s in it. You could have 50mg of Test Cyp but ain’t gonna tell you much more. 



Geaux4Tigers said:


> If you don't feel 100mg of d-bol it isn't any good.  Thats a high dosage.  How long have you taken it?  That is some powerful stuff bro.  I remember when I was younger I ran a cycle with d-bol in it and they had these dumbbells' at the gym that were 125 lbs each and someone had painted white lettering on the sides that said, "BAD BOYS".  I remember always wanted to be able to bench those.  I was probably benching the 80-85lb dumbbells 4x10 at the time I started my Test, Deca and D-bol cycle.  I was probably taking 60mg/day of d-bol.  Within 4 weeks I was working out with the 125LB dumbbells aka BAD BOYS.  That stuff is amazing.



I agree with Trump on this one. I can take 100+ of dbol and not feel a thing - does it mean it’s not real? Nope, don’t mean a thing. Could be that I don’t respond to dbol. Point proven - give that exact to a buddy and no issues what so ever


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 25, 2021)

The test showed it as Testosterone Propionate.  I ran a strength test but the strength test was for enanthate and cypionate so I wouldn't call it accurate but the results showed 200mg strength.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 25, 2021)

Forgot to add when I put the UV light up to the ample it had a light green tint.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 25, 2021)

Unfortunately, I didn't have the product to test the strength of my prescription.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 25, 2021)

I should have added use the second column as the first column is for ample A and I used ample B.  The second shade is if you put the UV light up to it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 25, 2021)

I condone all usage of random illegal substances purchased by complete strangers. For best results mix 2 teaspoons in your morning coffee daily.

You can trust me.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 25, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I condone all usage of random illegal substances purchased by complete strangers. For best results mix 2 teaspoons in your morning coffee daily.
> 
> You can trust me.




I don't actually take this stuff, I just test it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 25, 2021)

Geaux4Tigers said:


> I don't actually take this stuff, I just test it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 25, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I condone all usage of random illegal substances purchased by complete strangers. For best results mix 2 teaspoons in your morning coffee daily.
> 
> You can trust me.



I take my omegas (flax) & ghee in my coffee (brain food).


----------



## Maijah (Mar 25, 2021)

Never heard of them


----------



## Dunamis (Mar 25, 2021)

Geaux4Tigers said:


> The test showed it as Testosterone Propionate.  I ran a strength test but the strength test was for enanthate and cypionate so I wouldn't call it accurate but the results showed 200mg strength.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting this. Makes me wonder what it is I got now. Live and learn, I guess..

Thanks again!


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 25, 2021)

Geaux4Tigers said:


> I don't actually take this stuff, I just test it.



Make sure you leave a good review! TP


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Mar 26, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


>


:32 (18):lmao!  I wouldn't pay for a prescription if I didn't take it.  I will more than likely take the Kings Lab but I don't think I will buy it again unless I swell like a balloon.


----------



## KevinD (Mar 26, 2021)

thats hillarious. yet people tried to play it off like i dont respond to 100 mg dbol. and the other guy's dick didnt work on 40 mg of cialis.... because some dont respond... now you test ur test cyp and his test cyp that tests as prop.

sounds like his shipper is tired and making mistakes mislabeling it.... now the nut huggers who get a free vial with their order wil defend them.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Apr 29, 2021)

Checking in, any updates on this source? I see he has a sale this week, which is interesting, but also raises flags to me. Don't know, pros speak up please.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 29, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> Checking in, any updates on this source? I see he has a sale this week, which is interesting, but also raises flags to me. Don't know, pros speak up please.



KingsLab, Prochoice & Nova are heavily countered which is why you’ll get counterfeit/copied batches that haven’t been mixed properly or missing admixtures and you’ll know it with pip, test flu  or the punies.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Apr 29, 2021)

Good to know. Not what I wanted to hear, but need to hear.
Redirecting....


----------



## OldeBull1 (Apr 29, 2021)

Good to know. Not what I wanted to hear, but need to hear.
Redirecting....

You'll get a case of the punies. Phoenix, that cracked me up. I was reading it literally,  and got confused for a moment. I get it. Never heard that before, but I like the phrase.


----------



## Dunamis (Apr 30, 2021)

So I just purchased a testing kit. I've already been using the gear, but for the sake of not spending more money on suspect gear and to inform others reading this thread, I'll test my stuff (test cyp and prop) and post the results.


----------



## ftf (Apr 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> KingsLab, Prochoice & Nova are heavily countered which is why you’ll get counterfeit/copied batches that haven’t been mixed properly or missing admixtures and you’ll know it with pip, test flu  or the punies.



I've heard you mention before that good gear won't give you any PIP. I am no expert but this sounds off to me. Isn't it normal for there to be some soreness with legit gear?
I know I've had it with pharma sustanon and UG sust as well. Is there alcohol in the mixture that causes soreness?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 30, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> So I just purchased a testing kit. I've already been using the gear, but for the sake of not spending more money on suspect gear and to inform others reading this thread, I'll test my stuff (test cyp and prop) and post the results.


All those home tests do is raise more questions than answers. Send a sample for HPLC testing if you want definitive answers you can take and run up the ass of the lab in question should results be other than label claims.
Home tests like Labmax or Palumbos copy cat rendition are old news that give results that are open to interpretation. I got into it with a guy who was upset that anyone would question Dave Palumbos integrity. He's a fine salesman and was a freak but integrity isn't something that is given back like a drivers license after paying the fine and taking court mandated classes after a DUI.
Palumbo served a short(relative) federal prison term for his part in a scheme to distribute counterfeit(piss poor ones at that) Serostim. His part, of course, was to put his name, physique, and stamp or approval on the garbage to help accelerate sales. His fans ate that shit up and couldn't get the cash to him fast enough. Giving guys protocols and diet/training advice to make sure they got the most out of the USA Pharmacy grade GH they were lucky enough buy from him.

Now he's offering a product that has no improvements over other tests that have been out for years. Our Community doesn't recognize these type tests as a way to prove anything other than there is a market and need for guys to be able to see what exactly it is they are putting into their bodies. HPLC testing has finally become affordable for the individual.

To date I've sent samples and received results while posting results on open forums for 13 different compounds. Those results saw the source selling the products in question to pull those products from their shelves(stopped selling them) and triggered store credits for their customers who purchased the products.
The source prorated the products and came up with a price based on how they tested out in relation to label claims. The source posted what was going on in the open on their website so that as many people as possible would see what was going on and get in on getting what they paid for.

Much respect to 24hreup for the way they handled the situation, They absolutely didn't try to cover up the issue. They now offer credit for customers who send the products out for HPLC testing. I considered 24hreup friends of the Community before this situation came to light. When members of Meso were sold counterfeit Humatrope(Pharm grade GH) by a scamming Turkish source that goes by Adnansanat I went to 24hreup and they offered to and delivered a legit kit of Humatrope to the ripped off members. There was a member who bought 4 or 5 kits. He got the 1 free kit and 24hreup discounted the remaining 3 or 4 kits to their cost and made the day of those who were taken.

I went to Adnansanat first to give him the opportunity to make things right. What kind of scam would it be if he refunded the money he stole? He also threatened the members whos addresses he had with going the feds with their names, addresses and order info. What a guy. I chased adnansanat off of this board and off Superiormuscle where he was a paying source.

He has been relegated to Bostin Loyds board who, when I contacted him about the scamming, told me adnan had sold him 10 fake humatrope kits when they first crossed paths. Bostin went on to tell me that adnan had made things right with him and was of the belief that if one of his members received counterfeits that adnan would make things right? Sounded like a shady arrangement struck with only the best of intentions.

I'm told that Adnan has been catching heat as of late over on b's board? I can only hope his end is near. Anyway, 1 of the labs that offers to test our gear has a thread here explaining the process after Mugzy asked him to fill us in. The guy who runs the lab goes by Janoshik,(sp?). I've got 5 more samples to send out. I plan on getting them out to him this weekend.


----------



## Dunamis (Apr 30, 2021)

I purchased the Colorimetrics test kit. You're right that it has nowhere near the accuracy of sending the gear off for testing. I guess on the broader scope, if I have a bottle of test cyp or prop, the test should at least validate that.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 30, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> I purchased the Colorimetrics test kit. You're right that it has nowhere near the accuracy of sending the gear off for testing. I guess on the broader scope, if I have a bottle of test cyp or prop, the test should at least validate that.



Prop turns yellow, cyp & ena turn dark brownish - see below:


----------



## CJ (Apr 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Prop turns yellow, cyp & ena turn dark brownish - see below:



I wouldn't be able to tell if that's Test E, Tren A, or Deca. :32 (18):


----------



## The Phoenix (May 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I wouldn't be able to tell if that's Test E, Tren A, or Deca. :32 (18):



I guess you’d have to be there?  

I can tell because I have the bottle.


----------



## Juicyjack2112 (May 9, 2021)

All gear from UGLs is homemade.... this isn’t pharma my brotha lol


----------



## The Phoenix (May 10, 2021)

Juicyjack2112 said:


> All gear from UGLs is homemade.... this isn’t pharma my brotha lol



Yes, I would concur there are homegrown batches.  I get mine from a trusted Lab.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 10, 2021)

I just saw this thread.  I haven't used them myself but I have seen many members on various boards complain that King Labs is straight up a shit lab.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 10, 2021)

Rigorhead said:


> That's a big ol' bottle lol
> I too don't condone the use of these substances, even though I'm a member of ugb and I'm posting in the Chemical Enhancement sub-forum.



That’s what I thought as well. LOL


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (May 10, 2021)

I’m sticking with Omega


----------



## Fishwhisperer (May 10, 2021)

Geaux4Tigers said:


> I’m sticking with Omega


I second on the Omega , love it !


----------



## Jin (May 11, 2021)

mark folkenberg said:


> hi dunamis
> i needed to talk to you from another forum, can you contact me?  Info (at sign) balkanmoldova (dot) com




booty call!


----------



## Capthowdy (May 12, 2021)

Curious to see how this turned out . I was doing some digging on king labs and one of the first things I found in March of 2021 was a guy claiming to have gotten celulitis from that gear and was hospitalized twice. Among other bad reviews I take with a grain of salt bc it’s the internet . This is just what I found .


----------



## Dunamis (May 12, 2021)

Jin said:


> booty call!





don’t threaten me with a good time!


----------



## Dunamis (May 12, 2021)

Jin said:


> booty call!




I haven’t even seen this post until today. He could have sent me a private message....


----------



## Bouldershoulders (Jun 14, 2021)

This is pretty disappointing to see.  I've used King multiple times, all products and it's really unfortunate to see this.  I've always liked their product and shipping speed.  The reason I don't exclusively use King is because of other sources I have found that test their batches.    Has anyone actually sent anything from King to be Jano tested?


----------



## 614Outlaw (Oct 24, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> Curious to see how this turned out . I was doing some digging on king labs and one of the first things I found in March of 2021 was a guy claiming to have gotten celulitis from that gear and was hospitalized twice. Among other bad reviews I take with a grain of salt bc it’s the internet . This is just what I found .


So I’ve tried king labs multiple times, test E bulk orders levels off the charts, tried the tren A seemed legit got all the sides, tried 30ml
Eq couldn’t tell much from that, always responds quick orders send in like 2 days, tried the anavar, didn’t notice much, friend noticed decent from the winstrol, everyone seems happy with their test E


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Oct 24, 2021)

I would not pin anything from this lab. No testing on anything and constant spamming =RED


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 24, 2021)

614Outlaw said:


> So I’ve tried king labs multiple times, test E bulk orders levels off the charts, tried the tren A seemed legit got all the sides, tried 30ml
> Eq couldn’t tell much from that, always responds quick orders send in like 2 days, tried the anavar, didn’t notice much, friend noticed decent from the winstrol, everyone seems happy with their test E


First post here and this is what you blow it on? You revive an old dead thread with a feelzzz report?

King Labs doesn’t just “not test their products” but they REFUSE to test their products. They sell fake weed carts that have bogus packaging to make them seem legit. Red flag on top of red flag. 

Their rep tried to source on MESO and quickly left when he realized MESO was an uncensored board. 

King Labs is garbage. Let this thread die.


----------



## cigardave007 (Oct 25, 2021)

Guess we can disagree.   My experience with Kings has been good.  I gained what I expected from my last cycle.  Test,NPP, Tbol.   No reason to think anything was under dosed.   Strength, muscle gain was excellent.   Results were pretty much the same as the same cycle earlier with J***P*L.
If I thought it was bunk I would say so.  
My experience says different


----------



## 614Outlaw (Oct 26, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> Thanks for posting this. Makes me wonder what it is I got now. Live and learn, I guess..
> 
> Thanks again!


So the test is legit


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 26, 2021)

614Outlaw said:


> So the test is legit


Fuck me...


----------



## Blacktail (Oct 26, 2021)

ftf said:


> I've heard you mention before that good gear won't give you any PIP. I am no expert but this sounds off to me. Isn't it normal for there to be some soreness with legit gear?
> I know I've had it with pharma sustanon and UG sust as well. Is there alcohol in the mixture that causes soreness?


More to it than just the drug, shot location is most important in my opinion.


----------



## flex22 (Dec 17, 2021)

Dude do your homework on king that’s all i gotta tell you. And don’t jus look at forums where the one of the biggest sponsor. They’ve been tested many times and the reason like you mentioned you like em And feel like it works is cause they still put compound in the products but it’s not properly dosed. And like someone mentioned  above they have straight admitted openly they don’t test there products and don’t test there Raws either. Jus get the Raws cook up and sell


----------



## GhostPenguin (Dec 17, 2021)

This used to be my source

The only thing legit about king labs is the test, and as they said, it's likely underdosed

I've learned to do more research before I dive in


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 17, 2021)

Ive used their test-E and got bloods (TRT at 125 mg got me a 806 total test). But I have seen the test results and other reviews and wont go back. Too many good ones that test good, etc.

Of course some batches can be good some can be shite (like any lab I guess). But the refusal to test product and raws and some of the independent results Ive seen (JANO), not great. Under-dosed..


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 27, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Ive used their test-E and got bloods (TRT at 125 mg got me a 806 total test). But I have seen the test results and other reviews and wont go back. Too many good ones that test good, etc.
> 
> Of course some batches can be good some can be shite (like any lab I guess). But the refusal to test product and raws and some of the independent results Ive seen (JANO), not great. Under-dosed..


I did see somewhere that they didn't want to test their stuff. That raised a red flag for me. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Dec 27, 2021)

@weightsandcakess said:


> Hey. You have one of the test kits from Dave Palumbo from RXmuscle. He’s an honest business  person & the testing kits are as accurate or more than like a pregnancy test kit lol Good way to check before you use. Can show you if they’re under dosed also. Hey man, post here & tell if it’s real/legit. Thank you!


Palumbos kits are trash man , false readings galore shouldn't take you more than a quick google search to find out what a waste of money they are.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2021)

Yano said:


> Palumbos kits are trash man , false readings galore shouldn't take you more than a quick google search to find out what a waste of money they are.


Palumbo himself is trash. Can't stand him.


----------



## Yano (Dec 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Palumbo himself is trash. Can't stand him.


Amen !


----------



## MadBret (Jan 10, 2022)

Geaux4Tigers said:


> I know what your thinking this test is not accurate so I tested my prescription test cypionate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is your prescription test actually test, tren or deca...LMAO...these home tests are a fucking joke. Send that shit to jano or cross your damn fingers, eh?


----------

